# 91 Se-r Started as a quick paint job...



## RAMMAN! (Oct 1, 2002)

The windows are tinted now, i'll take pics one of these days


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

WOW I'm a fan that looks hot. nice job with the paint job! :thumbup:


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

looks good, i like the wheels


----------



## RAMMAN! (Oct 1, 2002)

Thanks! It was on long Island a few weeks ago, A few hours after it was done, it started its road trip


----------



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

What kind of car is that? I've never seen those before...Looks fast though :thumbup:


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

b13pnoysentra said:


> What kind of car is that? I've never seen those before...Looks fast though :thumbup:


 tell me your joking........omfg nm


----------



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

sunnydet90 said:


> tell me your joking........omfg nm


sorry, there's no smiley for sarcasm


----------



## mevans (Jun 5, 2004)

Nice car. What's next?


----------



## RAMMAN! (Oct 1, 2002)

Whats next for this car? I definitly want to get the JDM side skirts and Rear bumper. I throw around the idea or a turbo sometimes but i'll probably just keep this as a driver and buy something else for a real toy. Probably a 91 Rx-7 turbo after I finish and sell the 79 vette im doing now.


----------



## mevans (Jun 5, 2004)

Its cool if you do nothing. Its really cool if you do something. Nice either way.


----------



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

RAMMAN! said:


> Whats next for this car? I definitly want to get the JDM side skirts and Rear bumper. I throw around the idea or a turbo sometimes but i'll probably just keep this as a driver and buy something else for a real toy. Probably a 91 Rx-7 turbo after I finish and sell the 79 vette im doing now.


Well how bout selling the car to me?


----------



## RAMMAN! (Oct 1, 2002)

b13pnoysentra said:


> Well how bout selling the car to me?


LOL There is probably twice as much money in this car then most people would pay for it.


----------

